# Application photo "mode feu d'artifice" ?



## Avionics (19 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir à tous ! 
Je suis à la recherche d'une application de prise de photo assez performante, qui me permettrait de prendre des photos avec mon iPhone tout comme pourrait le faire un appareil photo normal, en mode "feu d'artifice" : 
C'est à dire une application qui "enregistrerait" tous les flashs lumineux sur un lapse de temps donné, ou bien qui se déclencherait lors d'un de ces même flashs...

J'espère que vous pourrez me venir en aide, merci !


----------



## Coyote 21 (21 Mai 2012)

Salut Avionics, je suis nouveau sur le forum, je viens de découvrir ton post, alors je te réponds un peu tard...
Pour les poses longues tu as Slow Shutter Cam, qui dispose même d'une pose B.
Sachant qu'évidemment il faut prévoir un trépied et que selon les cas tu pourras être amené à diminuer la résolution (L -> M).
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/slow-shutter-cam/id357404131?mt=8&ls=1


----------



## Avionics (30 Mai 2012)

Parfait ! Vraiment parfait 
L'application correspond en tout points à mes attentes !
Je n'avais toujours rien trouvé après un bon mois de recherche... Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse !


----------

